
Nullege: A Search Engine for Python source code - iamelgringo
http://nullege.com/
======
res0nat0r
How is this better than google code search with "lang:python"?

~~~
coderdude
Nullege lets you search through code, while Google Code lets you search for
projects. Pretty big distinction there, but I'll leave it up to you to decide
which you find more useful. Either way they serve two completely different
purposes.

~~~
sparky
Google Code Search, not Google Code. Nulledge:
<http://nullege.com/codes/search/file.close> Google Code Search
[http://www.google.com/codesearch?q=lang%3Apython+file.close&...](http://www.google.com/codesearch?q=lang%3Apython+file.close&hl=en)

Nulledge may well be better for Python, but Google Code Search nominally has
the same purpose.

~~~
coderdude
Hey neat! I didn't know you could do that with the search on Google Code.
Thanks.

------
stcredzero
Such an engine should be integrated into all development environments.

I'd also like to see such an engine integrated with posts on the web about
code snippets.

------
j_baker
I'm curious where this gets its info from. It only has an older version of my
project.

------
fijter
One word, thanks!

~~~
pavs
Also: "slow"

